# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Director of Operations MA Curatorial Practice, School of Visual Arts, NYC

## Chris Barber

JOB TITLE: Director of Operations

DEPARTMENT: MA Curatorial Practice

REPORTS TO: Department Chair

POSITION OVERVIEW: Responsible for developing, setting-up and running the Department facilities and operations with the Department Chair and other administrative staff. Ensures the Department provides the necessary facilities, materials and support for MA Curatorial Practice. Assists the Department Chair with special projects, curriculum changes, and student/staff issues and development.


DUTIES & RESPONSIBILITIES:

Work with the Department Chair to develop the operating and administrative budgets; maintain the Departments finances and monitor the budget accordingly.

Work with Department Chair on payment schedules and processing for faculty, guest speakers, and outside vendors.

Monthly and timely reconciliation of Department PCards.

Work with Department Chair and faculty on curricular changes and syllabi production and distribution.

Maintain all facility operations, oversight of Department equipment and condition of working spaces.

Work in coordination with SVA Facilities departments to maintain cleanliness at all times and repair any damage that may occur over the course of the academic year.

Technical support of all MA Curatorial Practice smart classrooms, administrative computers and departmental equipment through troubleshooting and coordination with the SVA IT and A/V departments.

Coordination with Online Learning Technology to ensure training for faculty and students, and thorough, timely and smooth delivery of all classes in Canvas, the online course management platform.

Work with the Department Chair in considering new technologies to improvement Department resources.

Coordinate scheduling of courses with faculty, students and guest speakers, scheduling of student exhibitions with students and administrative, and notification of changes in class schedules to students and on Department media.

Coordinate and work with students on laying out and printing thesis project catalogs, as well as other student printing needs and requirements.

Under direction of the Chair, provide oversight and updates to the Departments website, as well as updating the SVA website and social media.

Assist the Department Chair to coordinate and facilitate advertising, online delivery of all promotional materials for department outreach through SVA Communication and distribution of printed promotional materials throughout the college and to outside institutions.

Manage, organize and maintain the Departments archival material.

Manage and maintain the MA Curatorial Practice A/V Library and the lending process to students.

Coordinate with SVA Library to maintain Department library, including maintenance of all Department subscriptions.

Schedule and facilitate video or audio conferencing with the ability to troubleshoot challenges as needed.

Primary contact, with Department Chair, for SVA departments and offices, and outside vendors. Work with the Chair to provide and facilitate administrative communications to all faculty and students.

Coordinate travel arrangements for staff, students and guests.

Responsible for the catering, presentation and management of cleanup for the Departments classes, meetings and events.

Responsible for setup and breakdown of technical and physical facilities for panel discussions and events in the Departments space and off-site when applicable.

Operation of all audio/visual needs for panel discussions and events at MA Curatorial Practice, which includes the management of PowerPoint/Keynote/Google Slides presentations, use of a soundboard, video cameras, photography and online streaming through social media.

Coordinate and manage departmental personnel paperwork.

Organize and facilitate the student admissions and application process, including scheduling interviews in person or via Skype for Department Chair.

Manage the administrative aspects of the academic student services process.

Perform other duties as assigned.



QUALIFICATIONS:

Bachelors degree in appropriate discipline from an accredited institution required.

5 years minimum related experience.

Computer literacy in Mac OS and G Suite. Experience with MS Office, Adobe Creative Suite and online course management platforms preferred. Experience with Filemaker Pro a plus.

Excellent leadership abilities, communication skills and the ability to multitask, with experience in facilities management.

A strong work ethic, including punctuality, proactive thinking and communicative coordination and transparency with Department chair and colleagues.

Understanding of the protocols and objectives of higher education.

Strong customer service experience.

Previous managerial experience.

Knowledge and skills in best practices for social media used for business purposes.


How to Apply

The School of Visual Arts (SVA) in New York City is an established leader and innovator in the education of artists. From its inception in 1947, the College has instituted numerous educational innovations, including the selection of professionals working in the arts and art-related fields as instructors. SVA provides an environment that nurtures creativity, inventiveness and experimentation, enabling students to develop a strong sense of identity and a clear direction of purpose.

Find out what its like to work at SVA. Visit www.sva.edu/workingatsva.

To apply for this position, please send a cover letter and resume to working@sva.edu. No walk-ins please.

The School of Visual Arts is an equal opportunity employer

----------

